# Up North Meet ?



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

I think that there are enough of us Northern types to have a meet somewhere up North ( Gods country perhaps Yorkshire ) Seems all thse southern boys seem to be getting all the action. Come on lets show em how we do it !!!! Is there a Northern Rep , would he like to organise it ?
I would like to meet fellow TTers .

Rich


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

You missed a good one just before xmas......

See here.

IIRC the rep for Yorkshire is MikeyB.

He has threatened to organise a run soon.

Ian.

rep details here


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Cheers Ian sorry i missed it !!! but we do need a nother one !!!!!!! Mikey!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello all!!! Yes I am planning one, no idea where yet or when as I have never organised one before.

I will go for a drive this weekend and try and plan a route. Will be somewhere in Yorkshire though....

I will keep in touch!

In the mean time, check this out: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=35558


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Come on you Northern guys where are u? everything is in the south.

Mike


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

v6vin said:


> Come on you Northern guys where are u? everything is in the south.
> 
> Mike


Keep your eyes open ,there maybe another Southport run in the near future 

A skipton run later in the year  

Where in N Lancs are you ???


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

David.
Have a house in Carnforth as I work in Heysham, but from Hartlepool so anywhwere in the North is fine.

Mike


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Im up for it. Any you guys nr Leeds?

Cheers James


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

I Think we should have a YERKSHIRE run for all TT'ers who are named Mike only!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmm there does seem to be a lot of Mikes with TT's in Yorkshire...

James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How can you have an up north meet down south? :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

jameslunn said:


> hmmm there does seem to be a lot of Mikes with TT's in Yorkshire...
> 
> James


Good job I am the Yorkshire Rep then.

*MikeyB*!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> How can you have an up north meet down south? :lol:


Good point. Yorkshire is the south of england after all. I`ve often wondered why they don`t just turn the the TTOC into the south of england TTOC because that would be more accurate. Nothing seems to exist north of manchester for the TTOC. So please change this yorkshire meets title to SOUTHERN meet to be more accurate.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

A similiar run to the one Davidg arranged before xmas would be fun 8)


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

So are us northern boys gonna do something??? How many people are interested meeting somewhere in Feb?

Cheers

James


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK !
I know it is a bit off topic but there will be a north west drive down to the TTOC meet in june 25th/26th so put this in your diary for the biggest TT meet in the country   I will sort out times route etc nearer the time 

IF there is a lot of interest we can do a skipton run , just thought that you all would want to wait a while for the next one


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mr G, I thought you also mentioned southport. ......?










With food afterwards @ Q's ?


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Skipton run?????

im still recovering from the last!!


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

> So are us northern boys gonna do something??? How many people are interested meeting somewhere in Feb?


i`m up for it, i`m based in newcastle if that helps


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in, whenever it is!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Mr G, I thought you also mentioned southport. ......?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm up for either :lol: :lol:

I will have to check out Q's to see if they open sunday afternoon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i tried to arange a northeast meet in november 3 of us turned up 2 in one car :? so if you are interested in a northeast meet some were between stockton and newcastle let me know could just be a meet or we could have a drive out some were local to start with say whitby


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

The roads out to Whitby are a top drive!!!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Im up for whitby!

What about Sat or Sun the 12 / 13th of February?

We could meet at the Abbey and take it from there... just have to watch we dont run any Goths over...

Cheers

James


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Count me in for a drive down to the TTOC meet in june 25th/26th and any time for another Skipton run as that was great fun :wink:

I'm sure Whitby would be fun too though


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I think this tread needs splitting up into Nw / Yorks / Ne.

Or as David said, another Skipton ( middle ground for almost all ) run when the weather improves.

Ian.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

SKIPTON

Im still recovering, and the car is in therapy after that one!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

What say around Leeds, or atleast end up in Leeds city centre for a Big get together???
I'll bring the Vidcam along for some good driving shots aswell as digicam for those late night (in the club pics)! Women in Leeds are WHOA! 

Glen.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

LAC are running a Coast 2 Coast classic event in august from Morecambe to Scarborough on a saturday with a run back on the sunday.

I would have thoughr the TT could be considered a classic even though its not quite as old as some of the other entries.

LAC

1999 C2C

John


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

You name the dates.... ...i'm up for it!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Im up for a Skipton/Whitby run in the next few months too!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i tried to arange a northeast meet in november 3 of us turned up 2 in one car :? so if you are interested in a northeast meet some were between stockton and newcastle let me know could just be a meet or we could have a drive out some were local to start with say whitby


12th or 13th Feb fine for me Whitby sounds like a great idea [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Count me in wherever, there must be enough of us by now, hands up all of of those who are up for it.

Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So anyone up for next weekend?


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about the sea front at Cullercoats this Sunday next to the church?


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

sounds great to me i could walk there and let the wife take the car to work :roll:


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

of course we will have to fight our way through the saxos and corsas in veilside kits to get a parking space :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thought we could show them what real cars look like


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

If your willing to come over the bridge, or I could head north and meet up.


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

> or I could head north and meet up


i dont mind a little travel.
how far north are you willing to come mate :?:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Well where are you?


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

i am in north shields which is just north of the tyne tunnel 

and wallsendmag is not far from me


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Ahhh, that's abit over 3 hours away then


----------



## the wul (Dec 17, 2004)

yeh i`ve just put lincoln into multimap.....its a long way 

maybe next time


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

not far from Hull though :lol:


----------

